# 1900x1200 monitor on a MacBook Pro?



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a 2009 MacBookPro and I can't figure out from looking in the "About this Mac" on whether my Graphics card could support a monitor that offers 1920x1200 resolution. Any suggestions on what I need to look at? Or where? T
NVIDIA GeForce9400M GPU PCI and VRAM is 256MB 
1920 x 1080 at 60 is no problem. 

And if anyone has a suggestion on a low cost (under 250) monitor that tilts and has a stable stand, with DVI and possibly LED/LCD, I would appreciate it. I just got a Viewsonic 24" that is "okay" but I need to clear up the font and type, not to play games or watch video. My 20" Cinema display that has been and still is great, is going to need to be retired... as I need the larger screen and clarity due to a lovely cataract that's brewing in both eyes...but faster in the left...and making me craaaa zzzzz y..... LOL


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 17, 2012)

The output resolution is dependent on capability of the monitor, and what your graphics card can provide. Any recent MacBook Pro (which would include yours) can output up to 2560 x 1600 (which would certainly include a display that can display 1920 x 1200) 
So, you CAN do 1920 x 1200, as long as the display supports that resolution. But, most 24-inch that I see for sale are the not-as-tall 16x9 (1920x1080) format. The 1920 x 1080 means that 24-inch display is a wide screen display (16x9) designed more for HD movie video, and not a taller 16x10 format display. Don't hold your breath looking for a 16x10. They seem to be getting pretty rare, especially in the larger sizes.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Glad to hear. Yes, I've sort of resigned myself to 1920 x 1080. Any suggestions? I purchased the VA2431WM DVI (and had to go buy the DVI cable...so I've got all kinds of configurations now for the mac and mini adapters..._except_ the HDMI to DVI, which I didn't even know existed. 
I'm looking for something that tilts and apparently, from what I've researched, has a decent stand that isn't wobbly. 

So, that has taken me to Samsung and Viewsonic.

My head is spnning in regards to LED LCD HDMI DVI and LED Backlit. 

My uses are writing, photoshop editing, internet surfing, iMovie editing. I need the text to be nice, clear, sharp. More than anything else. 

S24B350
S23A300B
S24A450
S24A300B
S24B350HL
VX2336S
VX2460H-LED
VA2448M
VA2431WM 

Are the ones I have found....but can't figure out what is *the best for my needs. *

Any suggestions or do you know of a different under $300 (preferably as close to $200 as possible)?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 17, 2012)

western North Carolina? Are you close to Asheville?
Take a look in some of the shops that have a large variety of computer monitors.
I like the hands-on approach, especially if you are concerned about the stand. touchy-feely is a good way to check that kind of thing... And more productive than looking through a bunch of internet pages. Sometimes the reviews will mention that kind of thing, but if you can move it yourself, that takes you a long way.
Find the exact brand and model number, then search on the internet for best price. Compusa/TigerDirect is a good place to start...
Newegg.com probably has 60 24-inch models close to your price range. That seems to be the most popular size right now.
I do like most of the LCD models with LED backlighting. They can be incredibly sharp and bright - sometimes _too_ bright - but, you can also turn brightness down, if you need to.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah...normally do that....did just find that Sam's Club - which I never step foot in - and Office Depot have the Viewsonic I purchased. So, that would have been helpful. 

I went to Best Buy and they have $100 monitors and $500 monitors set up...and some set up with their desktops...but there are few desktop setups that allow you to see "type." And the monitors they do have that are between 100 and $500 are all set to show zippy, zappy, shoosh, zoom, instore movies and they cannot disconnect them in any way shape or form. 

It is truly amazing how many people review on line for 1)movies and 2) games. So, is this the productivity we all talk about? (Smiles) 

I've just discovered, too that on Buy.com, for example, the Samsung "business" series doesn't show up as a choice when you are searching their criteria filters, but they do show up if you have the model number. There are two, one at Mac Mall for $260 and one at Buy.com E2420Lfor $160....no 1920x1200s anywhere. 

I've been at this for about 3 hrs. I've printed a bunch of them out (draft mode!!!) and I'll sit there now with a highlighter and attempt to figure out what's what. Then, try and find reviews again. 

Yes, Asheville...and no one has anything at OfficeMax, Staples, Best Buy, even Sam's, Target, etc that is different than anyone else. Same old same old brands. It's like the same buyer buys for all the stores and just puts them on different trucks. 

That's what started down this road.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 17, 2012)

Check out the various review sites. 
http://about.pricegrabber.com/searc...7589/search=ETFV3HPA02&mode=about_compreviews

About.com seems to like this one as a good value: http://shop.retrevo.com/m/s/Acer-V243H-Monitors-review-manual/id/23629ci469/t/1-2/

And, it's pretty good in your price range, and even at walmart...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-V243...1500000000000029469730&veh=cse#Specifications

I'd look at Newegg (because I like Newegg...  ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009245


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, as we go on 4 hours...I have learned something interesting. 
The brightness spec....250, 300, 400 cd/m2....Higher the number "whiter the whites" So, I just tried to do some shopping with that spec and I've found the the highest cd/m2 in my price range would be 300...and guess what? the monitor I just bought is 300. 

So, I don't know if I can get any better. At least it has a R,G,B User setting which I just tweaked...and the dynamic contract turns off the user ability to change contrast/brightness, so I'm going to let it do it's thing for awhile. 

I just think an LED backlight might help. And Samsung as one (I think...it's either Viewsonic or Samsung)...for the right price. 

The reason I keep going back to those two, is another very important thing: A tilting stand...that doesn't wobble. Acer, if I remember, doesn't tilt.

I'll double check though. 

Another very difficult thing to shop for. All the specs are color pretty? weigh much? can you hook a computer up to it somehow? some stupid gazillion:1 ratio for something; 2ms or 5ms - and does THAT matter? And which is better low or high.... 

Thanks for sticking it out so far. Maddening...really.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 17, 2012)

For about $35 more the Asus VK248H has a built in web camera....dvi, hdmi and a usb...all lacking on any other brand. so, thanks for the heads up, they're back on the list...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with you - the numbers make comparing one monitor to another very challenging.
Different manufacturers emphasize the numbers in different ways. There's a few guides out there that can help you sort out those numbers - but I think some are slanted toward different manufacturers, and some are oriented to different agendas, such as gamers, or photo editing.
There's also nothing wrong with looking at a monitor with a particular agenda - it certainly does depend on your use. So, I don't know how to proceed when recommending a particular monitor.
Here's a fairly comprehensive guide for what to look for...
http://reviews.cnet.com/monitor-buying-guide/


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, the cnet guide was helpful and I usually try cnet first. It's a little frustrating that often many of the "choices" on cnet have no reviews, and as you know, with 1000s of models you have to specify exactly what you are looking for. 

A frustration with the innernets is how you can put in a model, for example, and that search will show up, but when you click on the link it actually goes someplace else, or changes the model number, etc and you may not even realize the time wasted until you've spent 5-10 minutes. 

Then, and this is where I scratch my head as being "in the business" I go to the ASUS.com site, for example, and to find the information and compare their monitors I have to know what model I'm looking for.... It appears their monitors are series VK, VE, VH, ML.... etc. So, what is the difference? I found a chart somewhere that told me that VK has a web cam or VE is HTML or whatnot...but that's not how you choose the info on their site to compare. 

The model numbers, etc are staggering for all of these. It is almost impossible to figure out the subtle differences. After a lot of research yesterday I found that the ASUS 24" Vk series with a USB, webcam, speakers (don't matter) and DVI and HTML is $10 more than a similar ASUS 24" with only DVI and nothing else (That VK model, by the way, exists on their site but only if you know to entire the exact model number. You can't choose it from their Dropdown. Doesn't exist there.).

So, I've requested the RMA on the Viewsonic (where I found a Viewsonic that is fine but for $35 I can get the same brightness specs, and the 2ms vs 5ms refresh (no big deal but might as well) with the other bits. 

Thanks so much for your help... I had eliminated the Asus because I thought the stand didn't tilt. Had it confused with Acer...I have heard good things about the Asus (and one called Hanns.G (aka Hannspree) and I'm hoping the shipping doesn't kill me (Oh...the other thing is that the free shipping on the Asus will offset the shipping costs I have to pay back).


----------

